# Pets



## jhoana_pnc (Jun 19, 2011)

If you have read m other post you know I'm moving to Guadalajara in about 3 wks.... I'm starting to think about how my dog will do out there. He's a shih tzu. The concern I'm having is regarding his food, he has some food allergies so I feed him only Taste of the wild ((holistic grain free) anyways any one know if these type of dog foods are available and where?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

jhoana_pnc said:


> If you have read m other post you know I'm moving to Guadalajara in about 3 wks.... I'm starting to think about how my dog will do out there. He's a shih tzu. The concern I'm having is regarding his food, he has some food allergies so I feed him only Taste of the wild ((holistic grain free) anyways any one know if these type of dog foods are available and where?


You might get the answer your looking for from someone here, but my suggestion is - since you have such a very specific question - that you cross-post it to one of the popular online forums for the Lakeside communities. I frequently read pet questions/answers there and there are many more people living there posting to those web forums than post here. 

Congratulations on the move to Mexico :clap2:


----------



## sundaymarie (Jun 3, 2012)

In order to insure that the food meets her dogs needs, I have a friend that makes all her dogs food. Mine'll eat anything I put in front of him ;-)


----------



## redraidermty (May 22, 2012)

We just brought our 2 Shih tzu from the US and they are adjusting fine. They would eat pretty much anything though. I've been in Guadalajara for 2 months now, I'll go to the pet stores to see if they have something similar. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## jhoana_pnc (Jun 19, 2011)

redraidermty said:


> We just brought our 2 Shih tzu from the US and they are adjusting fine. They would eat pretty much anything though. I've been in Guadalajara for 2 months now, I'll go to the pet stores to see if they have something similar. I'll keep you posted.


Thanks so much for your imput..... To redraidermty just wondering were you able to travel with them in cabin or did they have to go in cargo? By the way my dog will eat anything and everything particularly human food, but just regular pedigree and such store brands usually lands the poor thing at the vet  ( seizures, skin problems, ect)


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

You better find the Drs. Ladron de Guevara on the Internet. They are the best vets in Guadalajara and they speak English.


----------



## redraidermty (May 22, 2012)

jhoana_pnc said:


> Thanks so much for your imput..... To redraidermty just wondering were you able to travel with them in cabin or did they have to go in cargo? By the way my dog will eat anything and everything particularly human food, but just regular pedigree and such store brands usually lands the poor thing at the vet  ( seizures, skin problems, ect)


We actually drove all the way from Memphis, they took it like champs. We stopped several times and thankfully the weather wasnt bad.There are not a lot of pet friendly hotels so we had to left them in the truck during the night. They are home now with wagging tails.


----------



## redraidermty (May 22, 2012)

On a follow up note. I've been looking in several pet stores and seem that the one called +kota ("mas"kota) has several brands of dog food, you might be able to find what you are looking for.


----------

